# passport in St. Thomas



## anne1125 (Jun 2, 2014)

I read some confusing comments on tripadvisor that said our passports might be necessary for St. Thomas.  I always thought they weren't need there.  Can someone tell me?

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 2, 2014)

USVI- United States Virgin Islands has not needed a passport in the past for US citizens.  

Im sure you can get the correct info on an official gov't site.  Don't depend on Trip Advisor or even TUG for legal requirements for anything.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 2, 2014)

I imagine the confusion comes if you get on a boat. With the close proximity if the BVI they may want to check on return. That said there is no requirement, same as travelling to PR or HI

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd be taking the Bomba Charger (high speed ferry) to the BVI - notably "The Baths" on Virgin Gorda.  If you do that you will need a passport.  IMHO, the BVI's are much nicer than USVI.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 2, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> I'd be taking the Bomba Charger (high speed ferry) to the BVI - notably "The Baths" on Virgin Gorda.  If you do that you will need a passport.  IMHO, the BVI's are much nicer than USVI.



You WILL need a passport for BVI.  Do not attempt without one.
If you stay in US territory - then a passport is not required, but other very clear documentation is... However, w/o a passport you will highly increase your chance of being hassled at a time when getting hassled is a... Hassle. In other words... Get a passport.

If your idea of USVI is St Thomas - I would suggest visiting St John.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jun 2, 2014)

When coming back home through St Thomas we were told (by airport personnel)  having a passport makes things easier going thru immigrations and customs. Not needed...but anything to speed up the process is worth it.  Although they were very quick Saturday afternoon.  Very smooth. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janette (Jun 2, 2014)

A friend asked us if they take US money on STT. I think they take a lot of it. I just answered that yes and a US flag flies over the island. I would have a passport as you never know when a chance to go to BVI might arise. STT is a great place for rest and relaxation.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, I guess we'll bring them just in case.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2014)

To be on the safe side bring your passport just in case you visit one the BVI sister islands.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 3, 2014)

anne1125 said:


> Thanks, I guess we'll bring them just in case.



Whether you go to BVI or not (I would recommend going even with their BS fees... The Baths on Virgin Gorda, and White Bay on JVD) - bring your passports - it will make life easier on you - and customs, and immigration, and TSA... and the people behind you in line...


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 8, 2014)

We took ours in case we went to BVI.  Didn't end up going there, but  was surprised when we had to go through customs at STT and were asked for our passports.  I asked why we needed them since we were in the US.  He said it made it quicker and if we didn't have it we needed our birth certificate and picture ID.  I still doubt the birth certificate is needed, but we had our passports so just showed those and went on our merry way.


----------



## MabelP (Jun 8, 2014)

We were told the same thing from customs...easier with a passport.


----------



## siesta (Jun 9, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Whether you go to BVI or not (I would recommend going even with their BS fees... The Baths on Virgin Gorda, and White Bay on JVD) - bring your passports - it will make life easier on you - and customs, and immigration, and TSA... and the people behind you in line...



When I come through customs after returning from our USVI, when they say passport i say "no, American." then I hand them my state issued ID. Never had an issue, never a delay because of it.  I dont care if its convenient for them or not for me to have a passport, although I am "re-entering" the mainland from a territory, all that is required is a Government issued ID.  

Furthermore, as an American I have a right to travel across our country under the Privileges and Immunities clause of Article IV, Section 2, Clause 1 of the US Constitution, as well as the Privileges and Immunities clause of the 14th Amendment to the US Constitution, and that right is to travel *without any documentation whatsoever*.  (to further clarify for the layman, you have no obligation to carry identification in this country, and you are never required to provide identification to law enforcement upon request. All that is required of you is to verbally identify yourself upon request by law enforcement, and that request has to be for good cause. The only time you have to provide identification to law enforcement is if you are operating a motor vehicle and stopped as a result, then you must provide a driver's license).

Our right to travel includes "1) the right of a citizen of one state to enter and leave another state, (2) the right to be treated as a welcome visitor and not an unfriendly alien while temporarily present in a second state, and (3) for those travelers who elect to become residents of another state, the right to be treated like other citizens of that state." Saenz v. Roe

If a Federal agent gave me any hassle, I'd have their ass in a handbag. But gladly, our men and women at the borders do a phenomenal job and don't give us Americans any slack, at least not this one.


----------



## Tia (Jun 9, 2014)

Interesting, thanks. 




siesta said:


> When I come through customs after returning from our USVI, when they say passport i say "no, American." then I hand them my state issued ID. Never had an issue, never a delay because of it.  I dont care if its convenient for them or not for me to have a passport, although I am "re-entering" the mainland from a territory, all that is required is a Government issued ID.
> 
> Furthermore, as an American I have a right to travel across our country under the Privileges and Immunities clause of Article IV, Section 2, Clause 1 of the US Constitution, as well as the Privileges and Immunities clause of the 14th Amendment to the US Constitution, and that right is to travel *without any documentation whatsoever*.  (to further clarify for the layman, you have no obligation to carry identification in this country, and you are never required to provide identification to law enforcement upon request. All that is required of you is to verbally identify yourself upon request by law enforcement, and that request has to be for good cause. The only time you have to provide identification to law enforcement is if you are operating a motor vehicle and stopped as a result, then you must provide a driver's license).
> 
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 9, 2014)

siesta said:


> ...If a Federal agent gave me any hassle, I'd have their ass in a handbag. But gladly, our men and women at the borders do a phenomenal job and don't give us Americans any slack, at least not this one.



You do mean they don't give you any flack, right?

I know that people lose things all the time and losing a passport while on vacation is no exception.  I have read, but cannot find, that if you are a citizen of the US, you will get back in.  It may take a little time and trouble on your part but you will be able to get back home.


----------



## siesta (Jun 9, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> You do mean they don't give you any flack, right?
> 
> I know that people lose things all the time and losing a passport while on vacation is no exception.  I have read, but cannot find, that if you are a citizen of the US, you will get back in.  It may take a little time and trouble on your part but you will be able to get back home.


flack, indeed. Ipad and thumb typing


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 9, 2014)

You will be perfectly fine unless weather or something else causes the plane to divert and land outside of the US for some reason and everyone else with a passport is given a voucher to stay in a hotel but you are stuck in the area for those who haven't cleared customs.  This could happen if you are flying near Canada or Mexico too but although still unlikely the chances go up when there is more non US than US between your take off and landing.

If you have a passport and are going to a US territory I would take it.  If you don't have one and have no plans to travel outside of the US in the foreseeable future, I wouldn't rush to get one while visiting a territory.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 9, 2014)

I've traveled with just my driver's license and with a passport. Neither was eventful. But I'll always bring my passport in the future because I want the freedom to explore the BVI.


----------



## LouiseG (Jul 2, 2014)

anne1125 said:


> I read some confusing comments on tripadvisor that said our passports might be necessary for St. Thomas.  I always thought they weren't need there.  Can someone tell me?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Anne



As everyone has said, you don't need a passport in St. Thomas.  That being said, you will want to have yours with you as the best boat trips for snorkeling and other exploring tend to end up in BVI waters and that can be a problem.  No passport will greatly limit your choices of adventures.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 2, 2014)

siesta said:


> When I come through customs after returning from our USVI, when they say passport i say "no, American." then I hand them my state issued ID. Never had an issue, never a delay because of it.  I dont care if its convenient for them or not for me to have a passport, although I am "re-entering" the mainland from a territory, all that is required is a Government issued ID.
> 
> Furthermore, as an American I have a right to travel across our country under the Privileges and Immunities clause of Article IV, Section 2, Clause 1 of the US Constitution, as well as the Privileges and Immunities clause of the 14th Amendment to the US Constitution, and that right is to travel *without any documentation whatsoever*.  (to further clarify for the layman, you have no obligation to carry identification in this country, and you are never required to provide identification to law enforcement upon request. All that is required of you is to verbally identify yourself upon request by law enforcement, and that request has to be for good cause. The only time you have to provide identification to law enforcement is if you are operating a motor vehicle and stopped as a result, then you must provide a driver's license).
> 
> ...



I was in St John when this was written to me (for some reason?)
Siesta - You can do what you want for leaving STT, but my strong advice to others is to bring a passport - regardless of your rights as an 'American' - for the reasons already stated.

And you will not have their 'ass in a handbag' (you are fooling yourself - TSA/Customs/Immigration doesn't give a flying crap) - the only ass you will have is found in the word 'harass' and 'hassle' - and in the thoughts of those standing behind you in the hot/humid and long line when it does become an issue.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 2, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I was in St John when this was written to me (for some reason?)
> Siesta - You can do what you want for leaving STT, but my strong advice is to bring a passport - regardless of your rights as an 'American' - for the reasons stated.
> 
> And you will not have their 'ass in a handbag' (you are fooling yourself - TSA doesn't give a crap) - the only ass you will have is found in the word 'harass' - and in the thoughts of those standing behind you in the hot/humid and long line.



Siesta is right about this.  There is no reason at all to obtain a passport to travel though out the U.S. and her territories.  It's called the United States Virgin Islands for a reason.

From the U.S. Customs and Border Protection site.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...enter-the-united-states-from-u.s.-territories


----------

